# TSM Marble Chucker



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey Everyone, check out my new slingshot from forum member TSM!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Sweet shooter!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet work by Shane! 
Good trade Canh8r! Enjoy it bro.
Be well,
SF


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks, h8r! You show those can who's boss!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

TSM said:


> Thanks, h8r! You show those can who's boss!


Thank you TSM! Just one request, if you make a cool shooter out of that micarta i traded you you pm me first lol!!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

CanH8r said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, h8r! You show those can who's boss!
> ...


As a matter of fact...well...um...I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

ROCK them Can Man!!!!!!! Nice score!


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

Very nice Slingshot.

But your shooting is something else!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice cool looking shooter & thanks for the video
Cheers


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

carboncopy said:


> Sweet shooter!


 :yeahthat:


----------

